# IFSTA Inspection and Code Enforcement 7th Edition



## jmc (Mar 23, 2012)

Occasionally I see where members share pdf files of codes/standards. Does anyone have a pdf of the subject code available for sharing?


----------



## permitguy (Mar 23, 2012)

When you see such documents being shared, they are generally either public information (such as a law adopted by a jurisdiction), or are being freely shared by the publisher (as is the case with ICC and NFPA making their codes available for free online).

The publication you are referring to is not a code, but an informational textbook about performing fire inspections (educational info, best practices, etc.).  It wasn't written in code language, and wasn't intended to be adopted by a jurisdiction as a law.  To my knowledge, IFSTA hasn't made the publication available for free.

See the difference?  If you want or need a copy of this publication, you need to purchase it, check it out from your local library, see if your own or a neighboring fire department has a copy you can borrow, etc.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 23, 2012)

agree with permitguy.....


----------



## cda (Mar 23, 2012)

Same reply

What do you need the book for ???


----------



## jmc (Mar 23, 2012)

F1&F2 exams. Thanks for replying.


----------



## cda (Mar 23, 2012)

Check eBay and any jr college that has fire science course

Along with neighboring departments

Also there are book rental web sites


----------



## cda (Mar 23, 2012)

http://directtextbook.com/Fire-Inspection-and-Code-Enforcement-Service-paperback/9780879393489


----------



## itsasurewin (Mar 23, 2012)

jmc said:
			
		

> Occasionally I see where members share pdf files of codes/standards. Does anyone have a pdf of the subject code available for sharing?


Purchase the book, it's a good reference book to use.  However, I did the Fire Inspector 1 exam and in my opinion all you need is the codes and standards (NFPA 10, 25, 72, 101, 1, etc).


----------



## jmc (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks again all!


----------



## Sifu (Mar 23, 2012)

I got IFSTA 6th from my brother in law.  Most pro firefighters have it or have access to it so if you know one of those......Good book to help understand things in other than code-speak.


----------



## jmc (Mar 24, 2012)

cda, thanks for that link!


----------



## peach (Mar 24, 2012)

It's an expensive book... and most of Fire 1 comes out of it.  I think you need to buy it directly for IFSTA, since ICC doesn't sell it.  (You probably won't pass fire 1 without it).  fire 2 is mostly IFC.


----------



## jmc (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Cindy


----------



## jmc (Mar 29, 2012)

I bought this and I'm glad I did. It has alot of useful information as well as being a neccessity for the test. Thanks for the nudge.


----------



## That Inspector Guy (Apr 7, 2012)

jmc said:
			
		

> Occasionally I see where members share pdf files of codes/standards. Does anyone have a pdf of the subject code available for sharing?


It is several hundred pages, and costs $75.00 to purchase new from IFSTA. I lucked out and got a used copy in near-new condition from a used textbook website for $35.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 8, 2012)

permitguy said:
			
		

> When you see such documents being shared, they are generally either public information (such as a law adopted by a jurisdiction), or are being freely shared by the publisher (as is the case with ICC and NFPA making their codes available for free online).The publication you are referring to is not a code, but an informational textbook about performing fire inspections (educational info, best practices, etc.). It wasn't written in code language, and wasn't intended to be adopted by a jurisdiction as a law. To my knowledge, IFSTA hasn't made the publication available for free.
> 
> See the difference? If you want or need a copy of this publication, you need to purchase it, check it out from your local library, see if your own or a neighboring fire department has a copy you can borrow, etc.


Good overview but you do not need it for the exam. It is quite a basic reference book. I took fire 1 & 2 and never opened it during the exams.


----------

